# Correct Screws To Use On 2x4's?



## Jordan Dior (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi everyone, tomorrow my brother and I are attempting to build a sofa frame from a plan on Anawhite.com, built solely from 2x4's. I bought my lumber yesterday - all Douglas Fir, because I read that's a strong wood (but the guy at HD told me it's not). The plan calls for 2 3/4" exterior self-tapping decking screws. They didn't have 2 3/4" but their decking screws were very expensive, and the HD guy suggested 2 1/2" drywall screws, so that's what I bought. When I tried to drill the drywall screw into the wood yesterday, it wouldn't go in past halfway. I tried the same with a silver 2 3/4" wood screw - the same, it wouldn't go through the wood. I don't know if it's my drill (over 10 years old, corded Black & Decker) or if I just didn't have enough muscle. I was planning to buy the deck screws in the morning, but my brother says no, the drywall screws will work fine. 

What's the answer here? Are decking screws really needed or will we be able to get away with using drywall screws? Obviously, I don't want the sofa to break in half because I used the wrong screws. I'm attaching a photo of the frame we'll be building.

Thanks for your advice!:smile3:


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

You need a full 1” minimum into the receiving member to pass code in home construction. (Yes I know this is not home construction but 
Your wood is 1 1/2” thick. 
A sofa is subjected to a lot of stress and weight. 
The deck screws are larger diameter and will have more shear strength. 
If it goes outside, you definitely need galvanized screws. 
If you can borrow or rent an Cordless impact driver for this project it will be best.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Nah mate, just pre drill your holes and that should do it for ya. If it's for outside then decking screws would be a good idea as they're coated so they don't rust. As far as Douglas Fir goes, I like it personally but it is a softwood. Do be warned though, construction grade lumber isn't really dried that well so it might warp depending on what moisture content you've got in your wood. Nice sofa you've got by the way.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it's not in a wet location normal drywall or multipurpose screws would work fine. It wouldn't hurt to use a little glue as well. The benefit of using decking screws is they use a torques bit which tends to slip less than philips. I use grip-rite screws. There is very little difference between their drywall screws and decking screws.


----------



## Jordan Dior (Dec 9, 2017)

Steve Neul said:


> If it's not in a wet location normal drywall or multipurpose screws would work fine. It wouldn't hurt to use a little glue as well. The benefit of using decking screws is they use a torques bit which tends to slip less than philips. I use grip-rite screws. There is very little difference between their drywall screws and decking screws.


The plan is for an outdoor sofa but this will be used for the living room. Maybe that's the reason the plan called for deck screws? I did buy the Grip Rite drywall screws, so hopefully they will work. I just wonder why the screws wouldn't go into the wood yesterday - could it be that I didn't pre-drill?


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Probably your drill. I've never not been able to drive even the biggest screws into framing lumber. A 1/4 impact driver can drive a 3" deck screw deep into most hardwoods.....I would say your drill is getting tired. Like suggested above you should try to predrill anyways, less stress on the screw and you will avoid splitting the wood.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Jordan Dior said:


> The plan is for an outdoor sofa but this will be used for the living room. Maybe that's the reason the plan called for deck screws? I did buy the Grip Rite drywall screws, so hopefully they will work. I just wonder why the screws wouldn't go into the wood yesterday - could it be that I didn't pre-drill?


The board the screw goes through first you might drill a 3/16" hole so the screw just drops through. 

Driving screws is just hard. You have to put a lot of pressure on the drill in order to prevent it from stripping the head of the screw. In some occasions it's necessary to back the screw out and then drive it back in. It may take a couple of tries and sometimes more than one screw to get one all the way in. The important thing is watch the head of the screw. If it starts looking worn you better get a fresh screw. It's a nightmare to get a screw 99% in and have the head strip. You can't get it all the way in and you can't take it out either.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Driving long screws is where impact drivers excel and as an added benefit, they reduce the chance of stripping the head. 


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Pilot holes and/or soap. Many times I will rub the screws I am using on a bar of soap. This provides a lubrication and makes the screws much easier to drive. Saves drilling a lot of pilot holes.

George


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

Try GRK screws. You can get them in HD. They don't require predrilling and will be ok outdoors.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

At least pre drill the outer board for a clearance hole, so that the screws don't bite into it. That will allow the screw to pull the 2 boards together for the tightest joint.


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

Drywall screws are hardened and brittle, poor choice for furniture! Drill the outside board, that allows the screw to clamp the parts tightly. Framing lumber is a poor choice, it will typically have a relatively high moisture content, meaning it will shrink making the joints lose! In general softwoods, 2x4s etc. are a poor choice because they have very low compressive strength and the loading of the joints will cause deformation that will lead to wobbly furniture. Most construction lumber is what they call SPF (Spruce, Pine or Fir.) The exact member of each species will vary wildly. Doug fir is stronger than most framing wood, so is southern yellow pine. Never believe the sales guy @ Home Depot! Use a drill to drill holes. Use an impact driver to drive screws. Use glue, it works far better on side grain than on end grain. You've got a lot to learn if yo don't want to spent time making something that won't hold up.


----------



## leathermaneod (Jun 7, 2017)

I would use 3” Construction Screws. They are similar to drywall screws, but they are gold in color, have an auger tip (eliminates the need for predrilling), and a T25 Torx head (eliminates stripping). I use these and an impact driver for just about everything! 

ETA: the screws I’m talking about are not treated deck screws, so they are close in price to drywall screws. They are sold at the blue store and orange store and come in a typical drywall screw box with a yellow label. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

If you decide to use a lubricant, don't use soap as it attracts moisture, go with wax a much better choice.


----------

